# Please help my sims3 wont install



## teresaandrus (May 8, 2012)

i have recently brought a brand new iMac and my sims 3 wont instal on it, its gets to the point of the install at 482 files of 518 or something like that it just stops ive left it over night but nothing happens please help


----------

